
Show HN: Create procedural GIF animations in browser by defining f(x，y，time)→RGB - CarterFeldman
https://fofpx.com
======
chpatrick
You might be interested in
[https://www.shadertoy.com/](https://www.shadertoy.com/)

~~~
CarterFeldman
For sure! Definitely a big fan of shader toy, but wanted to make something
accessible for JS developers ;)

